# Question for the ladies - what are some reasons why gf would insist on marriage?



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of tone does insist give off? Why the need to insist? What are some possible reasons you can think of?


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

She is pregnant ?????


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

If a woman insists on getting married it could be because:

1) she is tired of dating and wants to settle down;
2) her biological clock is ticking and she is ready to have children;
3) all her friends are getting married and she doesn't want to be the odd-man out;
4) she wants to get married for the sake of getting married.

I am sure there are inumerable reasons, but given the brevity of your post, I can only toss out a few reasons.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe she's dreamed of a white dress, flowers and fifteen attendants since she was a little girl?

Maybe she wants to have a party?

I dunno, maybe she loves you?

Personally, I don't think any reasons are good enough to INSIST though. I mean, if you have to FORCE someone to marry you, how the hell do you expect it to turn out???


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I cannot imagine any circumstances in which I would "insist" on marriage. There are, however, things that I wouldn't do_ unless_ I was married (such as having children, making large joint financial purchases or opening a joint bank account). But to "insist" implies that the other party isn't willing, and that wouldn't work for me one bit.


----------



## Hellioness (Jul 6, 2012)

I agree with most other posters, I would see no reason to insist on marriage, it's one thing to want to marry the person but to insist it just feels too much like an ultimatum to me.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

A couple shouldn't marry unless both of them want to. Insisting against your will isn't good. If you don't want to marry her, tell her clearly. If sh wants to leave you for someone who does want to get married, then maybe you have spared yourself a marriage of obligation that would make you both miserable.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Is she insisting... like... "You better marry me or else!" Or... did she just bring it up to discuss after a certain length of time being with you and she just wants to see where the relationship is at and see where it might be heading?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

To me, personally, in hindsight, there are two real reasons you would want to marry: religion and family.

So either she has spiritual guilt about not being married, wants to be married to build a family, or else she could just want to have a wedding and be the bride for a day.


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

I wanted to get married because i love him and in my mind when you love someone and want to spend the rest of your life with them then you marry them. 

Not everyone agrees. But that was my reason . . . .


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

That's my POV too jjg so your not alone there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

Think there needs to be some background info... if ya'll didn't scare the OP away.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao ... if we did... whoops!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

If both of you aren't positive that you want to be married to each other, don't do it. You'll regret it later if you get married when you aren't ready.


----------



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

You didn't scare me away lol. Just wanted to hear opinions as to possible reasons why a girl would insist on marriage and why the need to insist. Thank you for your answers and if I get anymore, that would be great.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Mr. Q, here is a question I have for you: Did a woman insist you marry her? If so, would you care to speculate as to why she would insist?


----------



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Mr. Q, here is a question I have for you: Did a woman insist you marry her? If so, would you care to speculate as to why she would insist?


Hey Prodigal. No one is insisting but I'm just wondering. Just would like know what kind of tone insists gives off and what hypothetical reasons would a girl insist.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

So just out of the blue you want to know why some imaginary woman, in an imaginary scenario, would insist on getting married.

Are you doing a graduate thesis on this. I mean, to wonder about something so specific ... 

To be perfectly honest, I don't know a single woman - or man - who has ever actually insisted on marriage. It's not a topic I've pondered before.

The "tone" of insisting, I suppose, is similar to nagging. And I would also assume, that the guy tunes it out and only hears, "Blah, blah, blah....." and proceeds to break off the relationship.

Sorry, I don't buy that you would wonder about such a specific situation without ever having known somebody who experienced it.


----------



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> So just out of the blue you want to know why some imaginary woman, in an imaginary scenario, would insist on getting married.
> 
> Are you doing a graduate thesis on this. I mean, to wonder about something so specific ...
> 
> ...


Ok you got me, a guy told me that a girl would eventually insist that I marry her in the future. So I just wondering what what were possible reasons.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

"Insist" means, she wants to get married or she is moving on. It's not nagging at all--it's defining her limit to the stage of being in a "committed" relationship that is less than marriage. 

Someone said on this site or another that 2 years is about as long as one should put into a relationship before deciding if a permanent commitment is in the works. That often means marriage, but it could mean buying a house together, having a child together, anything that ties you to one another for at least the next couple of decades.

I agree. If a person, male or female, wants to move to a new stage with someone, they should know by about the 2 year mark. So if "he" isn't ready at 2 years, she would be smart to move on. Same for a guy--if his girl isn't ready for a bigger commitment after 2 years, she either doesn't see him as "permanent" material, or she has no interest in moving forward. Time for him to move on if he is not interested in continuing the stage they are in.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

When I was younger and single I didn't insist that my boyfriend marry me, but I was insistent that I would not date someone who never wanted to marry because I refused to have a child outside of marriage. To me insistent at that time meant absolutely firm in my position and unwilling to change it. 

So, your girlfriend might not insist that you marry her, but instead be insistant that she won't continue to just date you with no possibility of marriage in the near future. And she might do so because her personal or religious beliefs include marriage as the proper way for a man and woman to spend their life together, or because she has a desire to raise children in a traditional two parent household, or just because she desires what she feels would be the safety and security of the marriage union. We can't speak for her, only for ourselves.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I'mAllIn said:


> To me insistent at that time meant absolutely firm in my position and unwilling to change it.


Thank you, I'mAll, for stating that a heckuva lot better than I did. Absolutely correct!


----------



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

What if I was saving myself for marriage? Could this be a reason why a girl could insist that I marry her?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mr.Q said:


> What if I was saving myself for marriage? Could this be a reason why a girl could insist that I marry her?


That would be like someone insisting on having sex with you. If we're not getting our needs met in a relationship, or it isn't heading in the direction we would like it to, we have the choice to walk away - just like you would have the right of choice to not have sex before marriage.

Call me old-fashioned, but I'd never raise the topic of marriage with a man, let alone "insist" that he marry me. However, I do know what I want and what I don't want, and if I wanted to get married and I was with someone who didn't, I would make a decision based on those facts.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

She's a 'girl'? Surely she's a woman and not a girl.

Why would a woman insist on marriage? 

Generally when a woman insists on marriage she is saying that she wants to be married. And if you are not going to marry her it's time for her to move on a find a man who wants a serious relationship.

How long have you dated said woman? 
Are the two of you living together?
Do you two have children together?

A quote of how to phrased her insistance would really help us help you out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr.Q said:


> What if I was saving myself for marriage? Could this be a reason why a girl could insist that I marry her?


Yes, she does not want to have sex outside of marriage and it's getting hard to not have sex.

We need more info. Please answer the questions I posed above.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr.Q said:


> Ok you got me, a guy told me that a girl would eventually insist that I marry her in the future. So I just wondering what what were possible reasons.


With this general information... she would not be trying to force you to do anything. She is telling you her limitations on how much time she is willing to put into a relationship that is not a serious one.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

JJG said:


> I wanted to get married because i love him and in my mind when you love someone and want to spend the rest of your life with them then you marry them.
> 
> Not everyone agrees. But that was my reason . . . .


That sounds normal to me. Where i live, marriage is the expectation of a serious relationship. My cousin dated a girl once for 5 years. She loved him and wanted to settle down. He said he loved her and really had no reason not to. It's not like they were finishing college or waiting for financial stability. They both had the jobs they wanted. She finally said they either get married or stop seeing each other. He chose to not marry, so, they broke up.


----------



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you all for the answers, anymore?


----------

